# Its Fall!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep first day of fall I think. Took a couple quick pics while out biking. Photobucket decreased my images sizes making a mess of them, bah. anyway these are amazing at full file size. bit early trees not turning yet

So.......do you see him?










See him yet?










Yet?










There we go...........this is amazing before its resizing which seemed to affect the overall quality and color. See he gets food all over him while eating too


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

another wish I could show the full version


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome!

Love the colours in the second pic.

So much quality does get lost when they are resized though.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

That first one looks like a Rhus tree









Do you have quite a rapid autumn over there? It must be quicker than ours which slides gently into winter through november.

I once read that 'Fall' was used over here until (quite) recently. Why we started to call it Autumn is subject to much debate but with no firm answers.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

lovely photos ,our trees are slowly on the turn not as impressive as yours i dont think ,but we have sculptures to make up forit.one of my favorite walks locally.










http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb300/j...c5/100_0672.jpg


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

James said:


> another wish I could show the full version


Great photos, what camera / lens do you use?

Ian


----------

